# muscle chemistry



## flexxthese (Mar 29, 2017)

Anyone ever use them before? Ordered two freaking vials of IGF from them and it's been 8 days since the rep says the package went out to USPS and still no sign of it. He refuses to give me any proof of shipment, tracking number, anything. Just says i have to wait. what kind of shit dick service is that?


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Mar 29, 2017)

I used to be an Admin there for many many years.

They used to be legit. I have no clue what they are up to these days though.

8 days seems a bit much though, have you messaged them recently? What are they saying?  Is Superman a rep there still? If so reach out to him.


----------



## flexxthese (Mar 29, 2017)

Not sure who it is, but he says "bro" a lot, that should narrow it down. Saturday and monday i couldn't get any response from them. I finally got one Tuesday and they said it shipped out wendesday...and after it ships, it takes up to 5 days to get delivered and they ship USPS priority. I explained the USPS priority is 2-3 days and Sat is a business day for them, so it should have been there Saturday. Even at latest, monday. He refused to give me any proof of shipping or tracking number. He kept telling me to wait and wait. wait for tomorrow, then tomorrow comes and nothing. wait for tomorrow and again nothing. Now today, wait for tomorrow. I told him I need proof of shipment today or i'm calling the bank and getting my money back. I can get AAS from outside domestic faster than I can get a local peptide, that's sad. At least man up and say they dropped the ball, or give me the tracking number so they can show me they did their part and now it's USPS screwing it up. I don't see what the big deal is on that. I just want to know where my shit is. This is why I keep orders small with new places, never know whats going to happen.


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Mar 29, 2017)

Hey man with any purchase, you can always contact your CC and dispute if it doesn't show.

But talk to the forum first..let them know you are upset.  Maybe they can hook u up with a bonus for your delay.

Always exhaust your remedies before jumping the gun.  Anything can happen, even good businesses can have delays and unforseen issues. 

That is what I would do personally.


----------



## flexxthese (Mar 29, 2017)

"To Muscle Chem: Hi, I'd like to see this tracking number you referenced. Otherwise I will have to call the bank today and request a reversal. I do need some evidence of the shipment, I can't rely on "try again tomorrow."  I'm not saying you, but I do believe someone dropped the ball here and it did not get mailed out as you were told."

slimmed version From Muscle Chem: "oh youre going to try and threaten a reversal lol for you to say your not dealing with TRY AGAIN TOMORROW as is that's what I've been telling you day after day to no avail then that's bullshit!" "...Maybe I pissed in your igf,lol no" 

Yeah i run a business myself and wouldn't talk to a customer like this...let alone in writing, or when theyre obviously concerned about where their money went and you won't offer any proof you didn't smoke crack with it. he now swears again, that it's coming tomorrow. He says he looked it up personally but won't give me the information "for obvious reasons"...I could order AAS and get a tracking number for shit's sake. There's plenty other vendors to go with. Sure great businesses have hiccups, but that's no excuse to string a customer along and then treat them like crap and laugh at them for wanting their money back when you don't pull through.


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Mar 29, 2017)

Yeah man that's not good at all and the tracking thing makes no sense. If it were me I'd personally dispute the charge.  

I have used MC igf in the past, in fact I was one of the first ones using it way back in maybe 2001? Before peptides were even mainstream tbh. Anyways I rep for IMR and their IGF is even better imo.  MC's is legit, or at least it used to be, but that C/S and response is BS... but here is an option for you for now or the future.

*Use my code "WES15" in capital letters for 15% off.  Buy 3 of any 1 item and get 1 for FREE, and you can use my code on top of that offer.*  (simply add 4 to the cart and you only pay for 3, it calculates automatically)  You should have tracking within 24 hours and packages usually land within 48 hours in most cases, worst case usually 3 days since it is shipped priority (if USPS drops the ball).  Plus IMR is a sponsor here on this forum.

You can contact me personally for any C/S issues, etc.  They also sell Bac water there if you need that too.  Everything at IMR is 100% lab tested and I personally am available for anyone who orders using my code.

ZERO PRESSURE AT ALL, but How does this sound as a backup plan for your troubles??

*IGF-1lr3 LINK*
http://www.ironmagresearch.com/products/igf1-lr3/






*BAC WATER LINK*
http://www.ironmagresearch.com/products/bacteriostatic-water/


----------



## flexxthese (Mar 30, 2017)

Awesome thanks. I got the package today, want to guess why he couldn't give me tracking information? Because there was none. The package never got dropped off to be mailed until Tuesday 3/28. He was flat out lying the entire time.


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Mar 30, 2017)

flexxthese said:


> Awesome thanks. I got the package today, want to guess why he couldn't give me tracking information? Because there was none. The package never got dropped off to be mailed until Tuesday 3/28. He was flat out lying the entire time.



I would be lying to you if I told you, that you were the first person to tell me this exact statement.

I have heard this on several occassions.

Glad you got your pack though. Sorry it was so stressful.  Best wishes to you with the IGF run!


----------



## flexxthese (Mar 30, 2017)

I believe it. But, that's why I always start small, even with a big name business you just never know. I'm def going to have to check out the IMR batch to finish up with. I've never messed with IGF before, but heard great things about it so i was itching to add it to the cycle and see how it goes. If it works out, maybe this winter i'll pair it with some gh if i'm feeling in the splurging mood.


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Mar 30, 2017)

flexxthese said:


> I believe it. But, that's why I always start small, even with a big name business you just never know. I'm def going to have to check out the IMR batch to finish up with. I've never messed with IGF before, but heard great things about it so i was itching to add it to the cycle and see how it goes. If it works out, maybe this winter i'll pair it with some gh if i'm feeling in the splurging mood.



Great man good luck to you!!!


----------



## valoptimist (Mar 30, 2017)

Does anyone know where i can buy some HGH pills in Buffalo?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 30, 2017)

valoptimist said:


> Does anyone know where i can buy some HGH pills in Buffalo?



HGH pills? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valoptimist (Mar 31, 2017)

so HGH pills are bullshit?


----------

